# Tyre protection



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a supplier of a good quality cover for the wheels of a motor home to protect the tyres from uv rays when parked up.That is if the sun ever shines for more than 2 days. 
:lol: :lol: 





Regards


Nidge


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Give me a shout when we need them I will help


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why not just 4 black bin liners? and spend the money you save on wine


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Riversway Leisure do a good quality reasonably priced set

http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/info_665383.html


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

bigcats30 said:


> Why not just 4 black bin liners? and spend the money you save on wine


Couldn't agree more, tyre protectors sound great do they keep them dry and warm or do you sell them in 3 years time cos they haven't been used

each to their own


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

GMLS said:


> Riversway Leisure do a good quality reasonably priced set
> 
> http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/info_665383.html


Only for 13 or14 inch wheels though.

Colin


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought 4 spare wheel covers off ebay. They are heavy duty plastic with a soft lining, made for spare wheels that are hung on the rear of 4x4s.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

My camper is parked up all summer here in southern Spain. I just buy some windscreen sun mats and tie them around the tyres. Approximately € 2 a tyre.


----------

